# Evaporated Milk Question



## BettyR (Jul 14, 2007)

I have a recipe that I want to make that calls for a small can of evaporated milk; I never buy small cans and I was wandering if anyone knew how many ounces was in a small can.

Your help will be greatly appreciated!!
Betty


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 14, 2007)

Carnation sells a 12 ounce and 5 ounce can.


----------



## BettyR (Jul 14, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Carnation sells a 12 ounce and 5 ounce can.



Thank you, that helps a lot!!! 

I was searching the internet for the can sizes and all the sites were saying 13 ounces and 6 ounces; I knew that was wrong.


----------

